# Where is everybody from?



## markobeezy (Jan 30, 2012)

Texas!


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

I think it says over there <-----

but, I'm from Texas as well.


----------



## Mark Philipson (Mar 9, 2013)

Florida


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful Nova Scotia!


----------



## Craig Allen (Apr 2, 2011)

I lived most of my life in Colorado, but I'm also from Texas.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Georgia


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Pittsburgh


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

The bustling metropolis of Suffolk, Virginia.

Someone created a map a while back-- is it still out there, or did people mess around with it too much and put us all out in the Atlantic Ocean again?


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

North Carolina

Check out The Writer's Map.

It doesn't have everyone on it, but a lot of the WC members are on it. Add your own flag while you're there.


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Michigan


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

The Netherlands!


----------



## Jason Varrone (Feb 5, 2012)

Western New York.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Canada, eh?

Funny thing. I was talking with my accountant yesterday and told him that I was selling books at Amazon now. He said another of his clients was doing the same.
I wonder if they're here at Kboards... lurking...


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

Southeastern Pennsylvania


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Raised in Michigan.  Summers in Virginia.  Live in Northern Illinois and Southern CA.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Wisconsin!


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

Another Canadian - Toronto.


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

Winnipeg. Also Canada, but colder than Quiss.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

jenminkman said:


> The Netherlands!


What she said!


----------



## AbbyDavis (Jan 8, 2013)

Michigan.  Go Blue!


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

From Highlands of Scotland, but now living in Bordeaux, France.


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

Originated from Manila, Philippines. Since then I've lived in: Melbourne, Australia > OKC, Oklahoma > Anchorage, AK > Breberen, Germany > Monterey, CA > Norfolk, VA. In June we move to Miami, FL.

Apart from the constant packing/unpacking, I love the nomadic military life.


----------



## KGorman (Feb 6, 2011)

Another Canadian (Victoria)... but relocated to China. I'll be back in the Motherland in June, though.

I did just tell my accountant that I'm self-publishing...

...Quiss, I'm looking at you.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Yorkshire. God's county


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I often look to see where someone is from and then am disappointed if there is nothing showing under their avatar. Why don't some writers want you to know where they are from?


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

Eastern PA, USA, about 50 miles west of Philly.


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

Oakland, CA.  Graduated from Cal.  GO BEARS!


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I was born on the Eastern Shore of MD (not to be confused with the western shore.)

I claim Northern Virginia as home, though I'm down in Fredericksburg so not so northern in NoVa. And Arizona borrowed me for a few years before I came back to my east coast roots.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a native of Southern California, but I just moved to beautiful Sedona, Arizona, and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Another Canuck - Calgary born and raised


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

When people ask me where I'm from I usually say *Melbourne, Australia*... but I grew up in the good old Western Districts of Victoria in a tiny town called *Noorat*, which none of you will have ever heard of .

I've been living in *Vancouver, Canada* for the past three years though. Over the years I've also called *Tokyo* and the village of Tabwiroa in *Kiribati* (central Pacific) home.


----------



## benji smith (Aug 21, 2012)

Boston!


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

Middle of Nowhere, Eastern Washington state


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I'm from Costa Rica, but I now live in San Francisco. I've also lived in Minneapolis and Venezuela.


----------



## Owen (Aug 24, 2011)

Jolly old England.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

From England. Now exiled in Wales. A land of 3 million people and 13 million sheep. Baa humbug!


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

Stockton, CA, the city with the highest foreclosure rate and the largest city in US history to file bankruptcy!

GO THUNDER!


----------



## AKMartin (Jul 21, 2012)

Live in Ireland but pop back and forth to England


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

From Houston, now live in San Antonio.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Snowy Eden Prairie, Minnesota!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

North Dakota! Proud contributors (second only to Texas) of the oil which is helping to get the national economy back on its feet. 

(it's a little sad when that's your biggest claim to fame.)      Our other great export is Josh Duhamel.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

So many Canadians!!  I love Canada. I split my time between northwest Wisconsin and St. Paul, Minnesota.  And it's possible that I'm snowed in today. Haven't tried to escape yet.


----------



## Lizbooks (Mar 15, 2013)

Ohio.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

New Jersey


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Southwest Florida via Pennsylvania and New Jersey


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm one of the 3 million people who live in Wales, but I don't own any of the sheep...


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

I am starting to get the impression from this thread that the many people who never did subscribe to the belief that Manhatten was the center of the galaxy have proven their point.


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

Born in Stevenage
Raised in London
Lived in Loughborough
          Liverpool
          Bath
          Melbourne (Australia)
Now living in West Sussex

ENGLAND


----------



## Jack Hammond (Apr 1, 2013)

The home of Robin Hood,  Nottingham


----------



## Cy V (Apr 10, 2013)

I currently live in Nashville but I grew up in Virginia.


----------



## CarlG (Sep 16, 2012)

Native New Yorker (downstate and upstate) now living in sunny central Arizona.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Native Texan, though my "true" native Texan wife (born and raised) challenges that since I actually grew up in California (San Francisco area). But, I've been back in Texas since 1997.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Buffalo, NY
Home of chicken wings and snow storms.


----------



## Lady TL Jennings (Dec 8, 2011)

Oxford, UK. 
(Along with Tolkien, CS Lewis, Philip Pullman, and some of my characters...)


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Colin said:


> From England. Now exiled in Wales. A land of 3 million people and 13 million sheep. Baa humbug!


Ah, now Colin, you're talking about the land I love! 
But otherwise, Oregon!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Born and bred in New Zealand, and apart from two years in England and stints in Sydney and Melbourne, I've lived here all my life.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Ah, now Colin, you're talking about the land I love!
> But otherwise, Oregon!


Yes Sarah, Wales is a beautiful country. 13 million sheep and at least one Englishman can vouch for that.

Oregon... Isn't that where they grow Oregono?

Great with pasta dishes.

Way to go!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Vermont.  I'm the only Vermonter on the Writer's Map. sob...


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Oklahoma for me.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> Vermont. I'm the only Vermonter on the Writer's Map. sob...


No you're not! *grin*

I'm in Vermont... by way of Moscow, Russia, Lebanon, Greece, Italy, New York, Los Angeles (35+ years), and now, here I am in VT.


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

The boring suburban part of the bay area.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> No you're not! *grin*
> 
> I'm in Vermont... by way of Moscow, Russia, Lebanon, Greece, Italy, New York, Los Angeles (35+ years), and now, here I am in VT.


Yay..I don't feel so alone. My route here was a little shorter. I was born here and ...well...that's it. LOL I'm in Burlington.


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

locker17 said:


> The boring suburban part of the bay area.


So I'm guessing San Jose? (Or East-east bay, like Danville, San Ramon, etc)


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> Yay..I don't feel so alone. My route here was a little shorter. I was born here and ...well...that's it. LOL I'm in Burlington.


Wow, you're a *real* Vermonter! Me, I'm just here my second year.

I'm in Highgate!


----------



## RedDust (Apr 4, 2013)

Sheffield, United Kingdom

The place that brought you the first stainless steel knife and forks  Now the steel city is erm....

Home to alot of Snooker events....


----------



## Kitty French (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not far from Birmingham in the UK. And yes, I sound like Noddy Holders daughter.


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Wodonga, Australia. Though I live in Tokyo these days!


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Kitty French said:


> I'm not far from Birmingham in the UK. And yes, I sound like Noddy Holders daughter.


Huge Slade fan here - you should feel honoured! 

For me it's Cornwall, England, but I live in Nagano, Japan. Have also done stints in Bristol, UK, Barcelona and Brindisi in Italy. The heel of the boot quite literally in location and appearance.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Perth, Australia. I'm on the side of the continent that everyone forgets about. Not only is Australia just an isolated place in general, I live 2697 kilometres from the nearest major city on the continent that is in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Noelle Rath (Apr 2, 2013)

Seattle! I lived in Japan for a while, too, but Seattle is my home.


----------



## Rich Walls (Feb 4, 2012)

Hoboken, NJ!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Bremen in North Germany, though I've also lived in Mississippi, Singapore, Rotterdam and London.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Cupertino, California.

Home of the Apple mothership. (and not much else)


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh, everybody in Michigan! <3 I wanna go home, but there are no jobs there, lol! 

We're in Northern Virginia now, near Alexandria.


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> Oh, everybody in Michigan! <3 I wanna go home, but there are no jobs there, lol!
> 
> We're in Northern Virginia now, near Alexandria.


We're the sole survivors! *echo* *echo* *echo*

*tumbleweed blows by*


----------



## M.L. Adams (Apr 22, 2013)

Colorado!


----------



## AbbyDavis (Jan 8, 2013)

Carry Lada said:


> We're the sole survivors! *echo* *echo* *echo*
> 
> *tumbleweed blows by*


Day job is a teacher (though they are on the war path after us right now). So I'm still standing.....for now.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

Grew up in SE Michigan - Go Blue!

Spent nearly 20 years in the Twin Cities.

Now live in Toledo, Ohio - rust belt central.


----------



## Lloyd17 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am currently living in Little Elm, Texas. I spent my first 7 years in Cranfills Gap, Texas.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Northwest Arkansas!


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Originally Colorado, now living in Seattle.


----------



## SpartanGrad (Mar 19, 2013)

jlmarten said:


> Grew up in SE Michigan - Go Blue!
> 
> Spent nearly 20 years in the Twin Cities.
> 
> Now live in Toledo, Ohio - rust belt central.


Oh no, a Wolverine, lol.
Born and Raised in Michigan. Graduating in 2 weeks, Go Green!


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

I live in L.A.! Originally from Jersey, though.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Central Coast of California, LA before that for most of my life. It's quieter here and no traffic.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Tokyo, though I've traveled a fair bit too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

Earth.

If I'm overseas, I claim Utah.  If I'm in Utah, I claim Massachusetts.  If I'm in Massachusetts, I claim Texas.

I've lived in 5 states, 3 countries, and 6 time zones.  I don't even know which continent I'm going to be living on in a year from now.

I'm a global nomad.  But whenever I'm writing, I'm anywhere but this world.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Born in Manhattan, played the ping pong ball between New-York and Paris for many years and now in Paris (it will be 30 years in September) with a few month a year in Palm Beach Gardens (just south of Jupiter).


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

DAWearmouth said:


> Yorkshire. God's county


But you moved to Manchester? Boooo!! 

I've lived in Sheffield over a decade but am from Matlock, which is not going to mean anything to anyone unless you live within a 20 mile radius


----------



## Jos Van Brussel (Feb 13, 2013)

Ghent, Belgium.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Auckland, New Zealand!


----------



## Nia Moss (Dec 28, 2012)

Norway, land of the vikings and the midnight sun...


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

sarahdalton said:


> But you moved to Manchester? Boooo!!
> 
> I've lived in Sheffield over a decade but am from Matlock, which is not going to mean anything to anyone unless you live within a 20 mile radius


I know, what a sell out! 

We are separated by the Peaks, what a wonderful place. I was up Kinder Scout on Saturday and will be again this weekend as the weather is set fair.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

DAWearmouth said:


> I know, what a sell out!
> 
> We are separated by the Peaks, what a wonderful place. I was up Kinder Scout on Saturday and will be again this weekend as the weather is set fair.


Ooh lovely! For someone who lives on the edge of the Peak District I really don't make the most of it! Enjoy it


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Waterbury, CT.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Another Canadian here. I'm in Toronto (more or less).


----------



## RedDust (Apr 4, 2013)

sarahdalton said:


> But you moved to Manchester? Boooo!!
> 
> I've lived in Sheffield over a decade but am from Matlock, which is not going to mean anything to anyone unless you live within a 20 mile radius


we're from Sheffield and know of Matlock. Three Yorkshire writers, Kboards is truly blessed haha


----------



## KC75 (Jun 24, 2011)

Brisbane, Australia.

G'day.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

San Fernando City, Philippines (ex Malawi-Africa)


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

jlmarten said:


> Grew up in SE Michigan - Go Blue!
> 
> Spent nearly 20 years in the Twin Cities.
> 
> Now live in Toledo, Ohio - rust belt central.


SE MI . . . where? Me, too. Birmingham.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

SpartanGrad said:


> Oh no, a Wolverine, lol.
> Born and Raised in Michigan. Graduating in 2 weeks, Go Green!


As a fellow Spartan (albeit MUCH older than you). . . remember THEY call it maize, we call it corn.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

jlmarten said:


> Grew up in SE Michigan - Go Blue!
> 
> Spent nearly 20 years in the Twin Cities.
> 
> Now live in Toledo, Ohio - rust belt central.





Judi Coltman said:


> SE MI . . . where? Me, too. Birmingham.


I used to live in Royal Oak before we moved, about four years ago. I grew up in a little nowhere town in Monroe County between Detroit and Toledo.


----------



## VoidMoon (Apr 24, 2013)

Seattle, Wa.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> I used to live in Royal Oak before we moved, about four years ago. I grew up in a little nowhere town in Monroe County between Detroit and Toledo.


 My last book (No Such Thing) was set in the area - Woodward Corridor from Detroit to B'Ham. My sister lived in RO for many years before moving to "God's Country" on Torch Lake.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## AbbyDavis (Jan 8, 2013)

Clearly all us (michi)ganders should be getting together IRL!  I'd love to meet some locals!


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

AbbyDavis said:


> Clearly all us (michi)ganders should be getting together IRL! I'd love to meet some locals!


*Ann Arbor, MI writing meetup:*
http://www.meetup.com/midmichiganprose/


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Judi Coltman said:


> My last book (No Such Thing) was set in the area - Woodward Corridor from Detroit to B'Ham. My sister lived in RO for many years before moving to "God's Country" on Torch Lake.


I love northern Michigan too! We try to spend a week or two in Traverse City every summer. Takes forever to get up there from here though. Like 15 hours. (Well, with the kid it would take 15 hours, lol!)

All my stories end up set in MI too. EWTF is split between the Detroit suburbs and Lake St. Clair. My second novel is set in MI too, but in the countryside.

Oh man, this novelist gig better take off so my hubby can ditch his job and we can move back home!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

RedDust said:


> we're from Sheffield and know of Matlock. Three Yorkshire writers, Kboards is truly blessed haha


Haha! Small world!


----------



## John C (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello everyone I'm from London UK. Born there, lived there most of my life apart from a brief stint in LA.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> I love northern Michigan too! We try to spend a week or two in Traverse City every summer. Takes forever to get up there from here though. Like 15 hours. (Well, with the kid it would take 15 hours, lol!)
> 
> All my stories end up set in MI too. EWTF is split between the Detroit suburbs and Lake St. Clair. My second novel is set in MI too, but in the countryside.
> 
> Oh man, this novelist gig better take off so my hubby can ditch his job and we can move back home!


I get back a few times a year. I find Michigan is always ready to welcome us back!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Gulf Coast of Florida, USA


----------



## Marcella (Mar 22, 2013)

Born and raised in San Francisco.  Lived in Los Angeles, now living in Sacramento.


----------



## AbbyDavis (Jan 8, 2013)

Carry Lada said:


> *Ann Arbor, MI writing meetup:*
> http://www.meetup.com/midmichiganprose/


I've wondered about that meet-up group. Is it a good one?


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

Czech Republic, Prague and I speak in an obscure language called Czech XD


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

Originally? Minnesota.

Currently? Miami.

Future? Good question....


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Minnesota. We have a solid group of kb members that meet quarterly in my home. If you are in Minnesota (Twin Cities) and interested, please pm me.


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

AbbyDavis said:


> I've wondered about that meet-up group. Is it a good one?


I have only been to one meetup there so far. Everyone was friendly. 
There were a few shy people who just looked over at me like they wanted to talk, but they didn't. 
I was told that on the Tuesday meetup they focus on writing exercises.
The meetup I attended was called a "Sunday Sprint" that was to get together to work on personal projects while we enjoy good food, fine drinks and each others great company. We met at Conor O'Neill's in Ann Arbor on Main St for 3 hours. About 15 writers attended. It was interesting seeing different point of views. Everyone worked on their personal projects. We discussed our writing processes with each other. I showed several writers the writing software application that I developed for myself. I'm hoping they have another "Sunday Sprint" soon.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Redbloon said:


> Now living in West Sussex
> 
> ENGLAND


Hurrah! Someone else living in beautiful West Sussex...










I thought that Kia Zi Shiru and myself were the only ones.

Which county are you in Zelah?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A bit east of Cleveland, Ohio.  Anyone out there from NE Ohio?
Since many of you mention where your books are set, here are mine.  One is in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.  The other covers Washington DC, Chicago, Cleveland and Toledo, a small town in PA, and southern Utah.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

Candar said:


> I speak in an obscure language called Czech XD


That one's next on my list!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

jdrew said:


> A bit east of Cleveland, Ohio. Anyone out there from NE Ohio?


No, but my wife and I visit there often. We spend most of our time there at Headlands Beach in Mentor, or hiking the trails by the marina.


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

Born in Illinois. Raised in Louisiana. Moving back to Texas.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dublin - born, bred, and buttered.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I live in Dorset in the UK.

Grew up in North London and Gloucestershire, but have been in Dorset for 25 years and love it here.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## NathanHaleJefferson (Apr 3, 2013)

Me, just from a few hills in Indiana.


----------



## Lorecee (Apr 8, 2013)

Michigan, USA, deep in the heart of the Rust Belt. It snowed here this afternoon.


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

lc2846 said:


> Michigan, USA, deep in the heart of the Rust Belt. It snowed here this afternoon.


Yeah, I was shocked when I looked <@> <@> out the window.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm Namibian but I live in Vienna, Austria.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Another Canadian here. I live on Vancouver Island in BC--a couple of hours from Victoria. (I think I want to go to Ghent, Belgium!)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Born in Toronto, Ontario, but have lived in British Columbia most of my life.

Debra


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> I used to live in Royal Oak before we moved, about four years ago. I grew up in a little nowhere town in Monroe County between Detroit and Toledo.


Born and raised in Monroe, mostly. I'm sure I'd know the town if you tell me.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

Judi Coltman said:


> As a fellow Spartan (albeit MUCH older than you). . . remember THEY call it maize, we call it corn.


Now, now, don't be jealous. Not every team can have such distinctive colors, or such a long, impressive history.

I root for State when they're not playing the Wolverines.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

Oklahoma


----------



## FranceBarnaby (Feb 10, 2013)

Deep in the Heart of Texas.


----------



## Anotherdreamer (Jan 21, 2013)

NJ. Don't mock me. I know what people say about us.


----------



## Davidmurphy (Apr 16, 2013)

A cranky Dell laptop.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

I live in Edinburgh - born in Sussex, grew up in Scotland, worked in London and then moved back up here. Most people who have lived in Edinburgh come back sooner or later.[wild exaggeration]


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

swolf said:


> No, but my wife and I visit there often. We spend most of our time there at Headlands Beach in Mentor, or hiking the trails by the marina.


I live in Mentor and Headlands Beach is one of our favorite dog walking spots. Who knows, we might have passed each other there. How often do you get out there?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

EC Sheedy said:


> Another Canadian here. I live on Vancouver Island in BC--a couple of hours from Victoria. (I think I want to go to Ghent, Belgium!)


Vancouver Island - been there a few times mostly on our way to vacation on Galiano Island. Bushart Gardens are fabulous. Why would you want to go elsewhere?


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

jdrew said:


> I live in Mentor and Headlands Beach is one of our favorite dog walking spots. Who knows, we might have passed each other there. How often do you get out there?


We try to make it two or three times every summer. Sometimes we'll stop by in the winter and see the ice dunes. We discovered it one day after visiting the Christmas Story house, and have been coming back ever since.

We enjoy collecting beach glass, and Headlands seems to be the best place around for it.

And Mentor seems like a nice place to live. (Except during winter.)


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Essex - so nowhere near as picturesque! It's OK, but it's a bit flat. I mostly grew up in and around Bath, so I'm used to hills and valleys. I have landscape envy if that's what it's like where you are!


Ah, Essex! That's not so bad. Bath's lovely. And yeah, that landscape is about 30 minutes' mountain-bike ride away from me. I love it.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Texas!


----------



## BBGriffith (Mar 13, 2012)

Chalk another one up for sunny Colorado! I'm only now realizing how many writers we have out here.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey SWolf, walked the dog at Headlands Beach yesterday.  Looked for you but didn't see any guy with red skin and horns.  I guess you weren't there.
Have a great day.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I live in beautiful sout-west France.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't know why but I always assumed nearly everyone on here was from USA or Canada. Good to see such a diverse community.
I'm from Derbyshire in the U.K.


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm from Greenwood, Mississippi. I'm a deltarat  

But, I currently live in Mobile, Alabama.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

Born on the Snowy River, bred in the bush and currently living in the world’s most liveable city: Melbourne, Australia.

JB


----------



## Kallie (Sep 17, 2010)

Cedartown, Georgia.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Plymouth, MA near Cape Cod.


----------



## Rob Smith (May 14, 2012)

Born and raised in Buffalo, NY. Currently residing in Ohio.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

jdrew said:


> Hey SWolf, walked the dog at Headlands Beach yesterday. Looked for you but didn't see any guy with red skin and horns. I guess you weren't there.
> Have a great day.


 

I'm envious. And I only look like that after I get my summer tan.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay, who's the joker that moved my flag on the writers' map to Greenland? 
Fess up and no one needs to get hurt.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Born in Northern Ireland. Have lived in Tripoli, Egypt, England, Ireland, Scotland, Egypt again, Ireland, Hawaii, Alaska, Washington and will be heading to Southern California when we sell our house.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Born and bred in North Carolina, but not a Tar Heel.  I currently live on my own little piece of rural heaven in the northern part of Alamance County.

Thanks to Uncle Sam, I've lived in:

Colorado
Texas
Florida (about a year and a half a short walk from those beautiful white sand beaches)
Arizona (two years+ there, and the birthplace of my two of my sons)

Moved on my own back to Texas, and lived there for two years before coming home. I hope to be able to travel and see some of the rest of the world, now that my youngest is grown and nearly flown the nest.

Edited to add:  I would add myself to the map, but I don't see a way to do so.


----------



## Debbiek (Aug 7, 2010)

Medina Ohio Grew up near Chardon and lived in Eastlake when I first got married.

Live between Akron and Cleveland.  

One son going to Cleveland State the other going to the University of Akron.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

This thread reminds me of the line:

"I was bred in Kentucky, but I'm just a crumb in New York City."


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Australia
New Zealand
UK
USA
Netherlands
Ireland
Singapore
Turkey
Thailand
Now Lake Tahoe/CA/USA

On reflection - that is a scary list...


----------



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

JohnHindmarsh said:


> Australia
> New Zealand
> UK
> USA
> ...


Haha, that's a lot of places to be from!


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm a world traveler.
I live 500 yards from the hospital I was born in.
Now it's a nursing home.
My wife is planning to push me over there when the time comes.
The circle will be complete.


----------



## Melisse (Jun 3, 2012)

I was raised in Montana, now live in central Wyoming. We are planning a move in the next year, probably northern Colorado but maybe Montana or Idaho.


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

@John Hindmarsh - that's a hell of a list John.  You certainly get around!

I live just outside of London.  Hoping to spread my wings next year and spend time living in other countries.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

Alabama, for now. 

Added myself to the map.


----------



## ecg52 (Apr 29, 2013)

Arizona! Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Edited to add: I would add myself to the map, but I don't see a way to do so.


Here's how:

Follow the linked steps 1-3 (ignore the editing bit (Step #4); to edit your location, see my steps below):
http://www.wisebread.com/how-to-edit-google-maps

That should add your location, but it likely will not show your name, or link, or whatever. To do that, do the following:
1. On the Writer's Map page, click Edit at the top of the page
2. Scroll to find your location, click on it
3. Edit the information as needed
4. Click Done at the top of the page

HTH!


----------



## HeyImBen (Mar 7, 2013)

Acworth, GA


----------



## Daniel Knight (Jul 2, 2013)

Pittsburgh, PA

Born here, but grew up in south Florida (Coral Springs). Moved back 13 years ago for graduate school - have stuck around ever since.


----------



## Derrick M. (Jul 27, 2013)

Fictionista said:


> Beautiful Nova Scotia!


Where abouts in N.S.? May daughter lives in Halifax!

I Live in New Brunswick Canada.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I was born and raised in Knoxville, Iowa, with a few childhood winters in Tucson AZ. My adult life started in Iowa, but we have lived in Omaha for over 30 years and I call Omaha home. Summer time finds me in Four Seasons MO, on Lake of the Ozark.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

New Jersey--five monutes from the most violent and poorest city in the country (Camden).


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Born and raised in Mercia, now living in West Yorkshire.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Philadelphia...for now.


----------



## Scotchfield (Jan 4, 2012)

Another Canadian, from southern Ontario.  Hiya!


----------



## Sarah M (Apr 6, 2013)

Cleveland, west side. BEST side.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

bookgrow said:


> Haha, that's a lot of places to be from!


It looks more impressive than saying - I'm an Aussie and I travelled a lot...


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Zenferno said:


> @John Hindmarsh - that's a hell of a list John. You certainly get around!
> 
> I live just outside of London. Hoping to spread my wings next year and spend time living in other countries.


Get assignments with one of the larger software consulting corporations...

Stopped now... Altho will be trying to spend a couple of months a year [as opposed to a couple of years] in places I like. Just visualize - 2 - 3 months in Tuscany, or same in Provence or ...  While writing of course.


----------



## Deke (May 18, 2013)

Seattle.  It'd be great to form local KB coffee meet ups.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Moving to Toulouse, France, next saturday!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

40 miles north of NYC in a town that has more horses then people...


----------



## Cy V (Apr 10, 2013)

Nashville


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Moving to Toulouse, France, next saturday!


Moving from the countryside to the big city sounds exciting, Nathalie! Do you already know people in Toulouse?


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Just moved to Arizona.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Moving to Toulouse, France, next saturday!


Adventure time - colour me envious...


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

SBright said:


> Cleveland, west side. BEST side.


East side for me. And I like it over here. Have you found any events for writers around Cleveland area? The couple I have found of course are over for this year.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Canada.

Ethan


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

JRHenderson said:


> Moving from the countryside to the big city sounds exciting, Nathalie! Do you already know people in Toulouse?





JohnHindmarsh said:


> Adventure time - colour me envious...


Actually, I'm going back to my hometown! So, you know, not reaaaaalllyyy an adventure! 
In any case, I can't wait! I am so happy to move back there!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Italian living in Washington State and loving it


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

My family is from Estonia but I was born and raised in Canada, have been in Toronto for 20+ years.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm from London, UK. Unfortunately.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

I'm English through and through. Originally from Rochester (home of Dickens - as a kid I played on the same salt marshes as Pip in Great Expectations), now living just shy of Oxford (home of the dictionary).

Did live for a short while in Dallas TX (Go Cowboys!), and spent several weeks in a hospital in New Zealand (which is kinda like living there...)

For an Englishman, I'm a much bigger fan of American Football than of regular football. Which is surprising.


----------



## EvilTwinBrian (Jun 20, 2013)

Las Vegas, the bedazzled armpit of America!

I have a lot of great stories, but apparently they all have to stay here...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

For those living near Pittsburgh, you may want to check out the Pittsburgh South Writers Group. We meet every second Tuesday of the month at the Bethel Park Library.

It's a well-attended group (usually 10-15 each meeting), and we do monthly critiques of members' works.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

SC02 said:


> I'm from London, UK. Unfortunately.


I love London! Then again, I'm only a visitor. It's still the bright lights for a Yorkshireman like me.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

DAWearmouth said:


> I love London! Then again, I'm only a visitor. It's still the bright lights for a Yorkshireman like me.


It does have its good points, but I'm a country girl at heart. I'm going to be in Yorkshire for a few days soon! Lovely place.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Originally from eastern Idaho, now living in Seattle.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

An early Happy Yorkshire Day to all fellow tykes.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

UK


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

Tim_A said:


> I'm English through and through. Originally from Rochester (home of Dickens - as a kid I played on the same salt marshes as Pip in Great Expectations), now living just shy of Oxford (home of the dictionary).
> 
> Did live for a short while in Dallas TX (Go Cowboys!), and spent several weeks in a hospital in New Zealand (which is kinda like living there...)
> 
> For an Englishman, I'm a much bigger fan of American Football than of regular football. Which is surprising.


Hmm. Well, I love that you're an American football fan, but the Cowboys LOL! I'm a Pittsburgh Steeler fan. I was raised, and still live, close to New Orleans. You'd think I would be a Saints fan. But, I have a lot of family in Pittsburgh. It's where my dad and all his brothers are from, so I grew up on Steelers football. I've got tons of friends around here that are New Orleans Saints fans, but I always remind them who wears the REAL black and gold, LOL!


----------



## Charmaine (Jul 20, 2012)

Philadelphia


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Jason Eric Pryor said:


> Hmm. Well, I love that you're an American football fan, but the Cowboys LOL! I'm a Pittsburgh Steeler fan. I was raised, and still live, close to New Orleans. You'd think I would be a Saints fan. But, I have a lot of family in Pittsburgh. It's where my dad and all his brothers are from, so I grew up on Steelers football. I've got tons of friends around here that are New Orleans Saints fans, but I always remind them who wears the REAL black and gold, LOL!


Yeah well, Dallas is the only US city I've spent a serious amount of time in (ie more than a 2-3 day visit). Plus, back in the late 80s (when this was) they were considered quite good  But hey, at least I know the difference between a running back and a tight end, which is more than can be said for most of my countrymen.


----------



## tabatha kristy (Apr 27, 2013)

Florida


----------



## matthewblake (Nov 24, 2012)

Washingtonian checking in!


----------



## IAmDanMarshall (Apr 4, 2013)

I've lived in Portland, OR for just over 2 years. Absolutely love it here. I'd be down for a kboards Pacific NW meetup!

I'm originally from Columbus, OH. I also briefly lived in Pittsburgh, PA and Sarasota, FL.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Northern NJ


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Connecticut and summer weekends in Maine.


----------



## Maysage (Feb 18, 2016)

JRHenderson said:


> Just rediscovered this thread. I know it's three years old, but it's nice to see the faces of the old Writers' Cafe crowd again.
> 
> Anyway, I thought that some of the newer members might want to add their location to the list...


Cool! I'm a newbie I guess, only started on kboard a couple of months ago.

That's an interesting question. I'm _from_ Versailles, France. I live in Cornwall, England.


----------



## Sunbird Books (May 10, 2016)

Northeast Pennsylvania.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Born in the Quad Cities, moved to California when I was 3 1/2, still here.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

I grew up in Adelaide, South Australia and the Bay Area, California but am now in Canberra, the lovely capital of Australia


----------



## JaclynDolamore (Nov 5, 2015)

Maryland here! An hour west of Baltimore.


----------



## marilynwo (May 11, 2016)

Hi, I'm from Singapore!


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

Michigan's Lower Peninsula, close to the shore of Lake Michigan. Since the state is shaped like a mitten, I like to say I live across from the thumb, down by the wrist. 

Non-Michiganders tend to look at me strangely when I say that.


----------



## Carol M (Dec 31, 2012)

Pennsylvania


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

I am from 8,000 miles away and across the Pacific Ocean, and the south most tropical peninsular of continental Asia: Malaysia.


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

I live in north Seattle.


----------



## Spin52 (Sep 6, 2015)

I live in south Seattle. (Well, part of the time, and the other part in rural Oxfordshire.) I grew up in the Rainier Valley, but don't hold that against me.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I live in the country outside Houston, Texas, a little town called Tomball.


----------



## AndrewSeiple (Jan 3, 2016)

USA, Ohio. Spent most of my life bouncing around the suburbs of Dayton.

Used to be in such a hurry to find a job out of state and get the heck out of here. But now that I'm grown, I can't imagine living anywhere else.

That's what vacations are for.


----------



## NoraRenee0608 (May 1, 2016)

I live in New York!  Not far from Manhattan.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## mkucera (May 18, 2016)

I am from Czech Republic or Czechia, if you like the new name for our small country


----------



## SarahHope (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm in Northamptonshire, England


----------



## James Hsu (May 6, 2016)

Originally Taiwan, grew up in Vancouver, Canada. Now living in Beijing and experiencing the "other-side-of-the-worldness" everyday.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I grew up in the south of England, but have been living and working in London for about a dozen years now.


----------



## Aaron Jones (Mar 1, 2016)

American but born & raised in the UK, spent ages 19-31 in Japan, then moved to Guam this year.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Inland Australia, I have family in California.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2016)

Southeast Louisiana.


----------



## Samuel E. Green (Nov 26, 2015)

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Yay! Someone else from Louisiana. Although I live in south central region around Lafayette.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Sara M said:


> Cleveland, west side. BEST side.


I'm a Cleveland west sider as well I wonder if the few of us can gather for some sort of coffee or lunch at Great Northern Mall this summer? I'm open to some sort of gathering Let me know!
My contact info is on my webpage


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Debbiek said:


> Medina Ohio Grew up near Chardon and lived in Eastlake when I first got married.
> 
> Live between Akron and Cleveland.
> 
> One son going to Cleveland State the other going to the University of Akron.


Debbie I just found this thread if you and other Clevelanders are interested in a get together or just want to exchange emails feel free to let me know It would be fun to meet a few Kboarders


----------



## Wolfpack (Jun 20, 2013)

Las Vegas


----------



## PatriciaThomson (Mar 23, 2016)

I live in the RVA, but I'm from central New Jersey.


----------



## BookishDreams (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm from Slovenia.

(additional explanation: the small chicken-shaped country smacked between Austria, Italy, Hungary, and Croatia  )


----------



## KingSweden (Dec 16, 2013)

Washington state


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Brighton, UK. LGBT heaven. And on the beach as often as possible.


----------



## editorialeyes (May 8, 2016)

Another Canadian here! Originally from Winnipeg but now I call Toronto home.


----------



## Mari Oliver (Feb 12, 2016)

KingSweden said:


> Washington state
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! Howdy, neighbor! Pac Northwest forever. 

I'm from Alaska. Biggest state in the nation. We're on the verge of hitting the best season, too. Midnight sun, lower 70s, green everywhere. Alaska is a dream in the summertime.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2016)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Yay! Someone else from Louisiana. Although I live in south central region around Lafayette.


I'm in Lafourche Parish. I've spent a LOT of time in Lafayette. My son did his first year of college at ULL, my daughter competed there the last three years with her high school band, I attended my first sniper school there (as well as many other LE schools), I've taken my daughter indoor rock climbing there a bunch of times, and I drive through there once a year to take my daughter camping in the Kisatchie National Forest. Also, and most importantly, my favorite seafood restaurant is Prejean's.

Have you ever heard of the Bayou Writers' Group in Lake Charles? They're just down the road from you and they're a very supportive group of people. I'll be speaking at their writing conference in November, so I'll be driving through Lafayette then. In fact, I actually drove through Lafayette in March to speak at their monthly meeting. If I lived closer to them, I'd make all of their meetings. They're some really nice people and I love spending time with them.

Any who, like you said, it's nice to meet someone else from Louisiana!


----------



## ScottCarlson (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Center of California's Central Valley (the one that feeds the world and is being replaced by a high speed train to nowhere).


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

City of the Angels.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

BJ Bourg said:


> I'm in Lafourche Parish. I've spent a LOT of time in Lafayette. My son did his first year of college at ULL, my daughter competed there the last three years with her high school band, I attended my first sniper school there (as well as many other LE schools), I've taken my daughter indoor rock climbing there a bunch of times, and I drive through there once a year to take my daughter camping in the Kisatchie National Forest. Also, and most importantly, my favorite seafood restaurant is Prejean's.
> 
> Have you ever heard of the Bayou Writers' Group in Lake Charles? They're just down the road from you and they're a very supportive group of people. I'll be speaking at their writing conference in November, so I'll be driving through Lafayette then. In fact, I actually drove through Lafayette in March to speak at their monthly meeting. If I lived closer to them, I'd make all of their meetings. They're some really nice people and I love spending time with them.
> 
> Any who, like you said, it's nice to meet someone else from Louisiana!


Never went to a Lake Charles meeting. I used to go to the Lafayette ones but with two little kids it's almost impossible to do anything at night. But that's awesome you come around here a lot. It's really not that big of a state because the north part doesn't count. Dang Yankees in Monroe. Lol And that rock climbing place you mentioned - my brother actually just bought it. I don't think he's has the new reopening yet in fact.


----------



## Van Kransman (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm from Melbourne (Australia, that is, not Florida).


----------



## Sailor Stone (Feb 23, 2015)

Low Country of South Carolina.


----------



## Cal Lumney (Dec 8, 2015)

Canadian, originally from Wascana (Pile-o'-Bones) in Treaty Four territory. Inadvertently wrote myself to Maryland's east coast.


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

Colin said:


> From England. Now exiled in Wales. A land of 3 million people and 13 million sheep. Baa humbug!


Pfft! We've got 4 million people and figures released from Statistics New Zealand showed the country had dropped below 30 million sheep for the first time since 1943. There used to be 22 sheep per person in New Zealand when the number peaked at 70.3 million in 1982 and the population was 3.18 million. Now there's only six sheep for each person.


----------



## asilomik (Apr 14, 2014)

The small Caribbean island of Antigua


----------



## mrsrobinlcole (Jul 13, 2015)

New Jersey


----------



## Hasbeen (Aug 13, 2013)

Florida


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Catherine Lea said:


> Pfft! We've got 4 million people and figures released from Statistics New Zealand showed the country had dropped below 30 million sheep for the first time since 1943. There used to be 22 sheep per person in New Zealand when the number peaked at 70.3 million in 1982 and the population was 3.18 million. Now there's only six sheep for each person.


Recently, one who works in meat department at local grocery store said they used to order lamb from nearby Dixon, California for about $20 a pound. Now they buy it from Australia for about $10 pound. 
Maybe the sheep industry down under gets special shipping rates to transport it 7400 miles across the Pacific?


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

Born and raised in Singapore --> New York ---> New Mexico ---> Colorado ---> Finally finding peace in rural Oregon.


----------



## T S Paul (Jan 6, 2016)

Winfield, Mo


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

Sweet home, Chicago


----------



## Cal Lumney (Dec 8, 2015)

jillb said:


> Born and raised in Singapore --> New York ---> New Mexico ---> Colorado ---> Finally finding peace in rural Oregon.


This just might win for "most roundabout."


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in Rochester/Buffalo NY 👍

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## JosiahUpton (May 18, 2016)

*applies Axe body spray, flips hat backwards*

Your mom's house.

*takes shower, wears hat in a respectable manner*

But seriously, born in San Diego, have lived in Fort Worth, TX for the last 70% of my life.


----------



## Michael W Griffith (Sep 6, 2014)

Born and raised in Cincinnati, Ohio, and still kid myself that events will allow me to move back some day, but I've lived in St. Louis, Missouri since 1987.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Yay! Someone else from Louisiana. Although I live in south central region around Lafayette.


Another Louisianan here, the South Lafourche area. Happened to drive through Lafayette yesterday.


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

NC, land of the Bathroom Police.


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

New Jersey


----------



## ingridash (Feb 4, 2014)

SoCal


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Amityville, NY.
Yes that Amityville lol

Evan


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Catherine Lea said:


> Pfft! We've got 4 million people and figures released from Statistics New Zealand showed the country had dropped below 30 million sheep for the first time since 1943. There used to be 22 sheep per person in New Zealand when the number peaked at 70.3 million in 1982 and the population was 3.18 million. Now there's only six sheep for each person.


I hope there are plans to tackle this serious ovine shortage.


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

Batavia, NY, which is between Buffalo and Rochester.


----------



## LGOULD (Jul 5, 2011)

Washington, DC area.


----------



## vault2008 (May 23, 2016)

Harrisburg, PA


----------



## Melanie Tomlin (Nov 9, 2015)

I've lived in the western suburbs of Melbourne (Australia) since I was three. I was born in Beeston, England.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

From CA originally. Worked in SE Asia for many years as an expat and now living here full time since Im semi-retired. All I have to do now is to make some money on these books I wrote and I could live on a pittance from then on.


----------



## Jarmitagetheauthor (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok here goes - deep breath.
Shipley(uk)-Grimsby(uk)-Dublin(Ireland)-San Diego(US)-Sydney(Australia)-San Francisco(US)-Los Angeles(US)-Leeds(UK)-Rochdale(UK) and very soon moving to British Columbia(Canada) Ten cities/towns, five countries, three continents. Wow, that's pretty impressive now I look back 
I get bored easily. 
I'm hoping to settle in British Columbia until my kids grow up then I want to buy a yacht and sail the world. The way my book sales are going, if I'm very very lucky, I might be able to afford a lilo by then haha!


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I'm from Canada originally. From there I moved to Northern California, then to India, and now I live in Thailand with my family.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2016)

cagnes said:


> Another Louisianan here, the South Lafourche area. Happened to drive through Lafayette yesterday.


Cagnes PMed me when I first came aboard here and told me we were practically neighbors (we live in the same parish). We got to chatting and, next thing I knew, she was doing my book covers!!! She did the cover for BUT NOT FORGOTTEN, which is in my sig line, for the sequel, BUT NOT FORGIVEN, and for a book I just submitted to Kindle Scout titled HOLLOW BOND. I absolutely LOVE her work!


----------



## Bradley Verdell (Feb 21, 2016)

Originally Knoxville, TN. Now I live in Taiwan.

And as far-flung as Taiwan sounds, I'm fortunate to know several other Amazon authors here. We have a writer's group that meets twice a month in Taipei, Taiwan. And, without naming names, one of them has several hundred posts on this site. *cough* *cough* J.J. Green.

The world is smaller than we think. Cool to know someone from this site face-to-face and see them every couple of weeks. We're trying to get another of our Taipei Writers Group authors to start using this forum regularly. Really they all should.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Vitoria, British Columbia


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Bradley Verdell said:


> Originally Knoxville, TN. Now I live in Taiwan.
> 
> And as far-flung as Taiwan sounds, I'm fortunate to know several other Amazon authors here. We have a writer's group that meets twice a month in Taipei, Taiwan. And, without naming names, one of them has several hundred posts on this site. *cough* *cough* J.J. Green.
> 
> The world is smaller than we think. Cool to know someone from this site face-to-face and see them every couple of weeks. We're trying to get another of our Taipei Writers Group authors to start using this forum regularly. Really they all should.


Does Taiwan still have no copyright laws? We visited there in 1969 and record albums sold for 30 cents apiece and bestselling hardback books $1 or less.


----------



## BobW (Jun 4, 2014)

Grew up in Trenton, NJ.  Went to school in North Carolina.  Lived in Baltimore for a couple of years.  Went for more school in Michigan.  Have been in New York City for the last sixteen years.


----------



## Bradley Verdell (Feb 21, 2016)

sstroble said:


> Does Taiwan still have no copyright laws? We visited there in 1969 and record albums sold for 30 cents apiece and bestselling hardback books $1 or less.


Hahaha. Good question. Yes, they have serious copyright laws now. Unlike Mainland China, there are no shops here that I've seen selling movies currently in the theater on copied DVDs with mistranslated box art. In fact, at the school I work for, they take the copyright of their learning materials really seriously and there are lots of things we're not allowed to photocopy.

Taiwan is definitely above board now, like Hong Kong. Mainland China is still the Wild West though as far as obviously and shamelessly copying stuff.


----------



## T S Paul (Jan 6, 2016)

Winfield, Missouri


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Bradley Verdell said:


> Hahaha. Good question. Yes, they have serious copyright laws now. Unlike Mainland China, there are no shops here that I've seen selling movies currently in the theater on copied DVDs with mistranslated box art. In fact, at the school I work for, they take the copyright of their learning materials really seriously and there are lots of things we're not allowed to photocopy.
> 
> Taiwan is definitely above board now, like Hong Kong. Mainland China is still the Wild West though as far as obviously and shamelessly copying stuff.


Thanks for the update. It's been almost 50 years since I visited Taiwan.


----------



## A.L. TESH (May 18, 2016)

Bellingham!  Home of beer, coffee, breakfast and hipsters.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Dayton, Ohio. I think there's maybe one other person I've seen on this board that lives even remotely close.


----------



## Cal Lumney (Dec 8, 2015)

A.L. TESH said:


> Bellingham! Home of beer, coffee, breakfast and hipsters.


...And a decent mall and actual sidewalks.


----------

